# Freeze wings



## davholla (Jun 15, 2021)

How would you change this shot as to freeze wings?



EF7A2929Bumblebee by davholla2002, on Flickr

I used a Canon 7D MKII and 60mm lens with flash  1/250 and f16.
Maybe a faster shutter speed?


----------



## paigew (Jun 15, 2021)

yes faster shutter speed


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 15, 2021)

Is the flash being used as fill light? With flash as key I would look in the manual to find the actual flash duration at different power levels. With flash as fill you'll need HSS and, gosh, maybe 1/2000 to stop bee wings.


----------



## paigew (Jun 15, 2021)

I missed that you were using flash! Honestly you could shoot this with natural light and a wider fstop.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't see any exif data so I don't know what ISO this is but it looks pretty low from what I can tell. Without using a flash, I would open up the aper as much as possible to let in more light on the subject and not worry about the bg being in focus and maybe bracket with different apers if the aper is too shallow on the bee itself. Definitely increase the s.s. Do some bracketing with s.s. also to see what looks best for the light at hand. GL!


----------



## Donde (Jun 24, 2021)

A beauty.


----------

